# Auntie Elaine strikes again!



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby got a package from his Auntie Elaine today!!! It had the RRC thermal I got him for his birthday! It's absolutely perfect! I tried it on him to check the fit and he liked it so much that I couldn't take it off. So I guess he got one of his presents a couple weeks before his birthday!

Elaine, Toby must be just about exactly Minnie size, because the fit is exactly as you described. Loose but comfortable. It's a bit loose in the chest, but the length is good. He actually likes things a bit loose, so it's a great fit. And it's cut short enough underneath that he won't pee on it (which is a problem for him lol). I'm actually considering getting another one. That's how much I love it. Thanks!!

I'm a stud, chi peeps. Look how cute I look! (Excuse the messy sheets, I'm babysitting Lilly today which means the bed must be protected against shedding!)

View attachment 34217


Going on a walk wif my new shirt! I couldn't wait to get on da trail in it!

View attachment 34225


Got my blankie, my bone, and my shirt. Happy boy!










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Aww Toby is such a handsome little man!! The RRC thermal looks so adorable on him!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

So cute! My kids LOVE the RRC thermals! They will beg to put them on!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I think he may have a new favorite outfit! I'm thinking he's now going to need another one by October 25th for his birthday!!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh how cute he is 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh my gosh he looks so cute in it!! Odie's thermal is our new fave outfit too. Interesting that Odie and Toby have such similar measurements but Odie wears the smaller size. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Oh my gosh he looks so cute in it!! Odie's thermal is our new fave outfit too. Interesting that Odie and Toby have such similar measurements but Odie wears the smaller size.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah, it's strange. I guess with this make it comes down to tiny little differences. Toby already weighs a lot given his measurements (5.5 lbs, same measurements as dogs that weigh about 5 lbs). His sizing is always a little weird because he's quite long. You can't see it in the picture but the small is a little loose on him. Toby prefers loose clothes, so this size works for him. If it was much bigger I would have gone for an XS instead. I think an XS would fit, but he's more comfortable in the small. It seems the two sizes overlap a little bit. Plus this way I can wash and dry it without worrying about shrinkage!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> I think he may have a new favorite outfit! I'm thinking he's now going to need another one by October 25th for his birthday!!


The blue lamb and blue cherry ones are cute HA HA HA Sonny has those!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

A star shirt is perfect for such a star!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> Yeah, it's strange. I guess with this make it comes down to tiny little differences. Toby already weighs a lot given his measurements (5.5 lbs, same measurements as dogs that weigh about 5 lbs). His sizing is always a little weird because he's quite long. You can't see it in the picture but the small is a little loose on him. Toby prefers loose clothes, so this size works for him. If it was much bigger I would have gone for an XS instead. I think an XS would fit, but he's more comfortable in the small. It seems the two sizes overlap a little bit. Plus this way I can wash and dry it without worrying about shrinkage!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Oh okay that makes sense. I wish that Odie's fit her longer like Toby's does, but I think the small would be too loose in the chest. Chis have such weird bodies!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Yeah, it's strange. I guess with this make it comes down to tiny little differences. Toby already weighs a lot given his measurements (5.5 lbs, same measurements as dogs that weigh about 5 lbs). His sizing is always a little weird because he's quite long. You can't see it in the picture but the small is a little loose on him. Toby prefers loose clothes, so this size works for him. If it was much bigger I would have gone for an XS instead. I think an XS would fit, but he's more comfortable in the small. It seems the two sizes overlap a little bit. Plus this way I can wash and dry it without worrying about shrinkage!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App





KrystalLeigh said:


> Oh okay that makes sense. I wish that Odie's fit her longer like Toby's does, but I think the small would be too loose in the chest. Chis have such weird bodies!


BG wears a small in this brand too and she is 7lbs. She is long and lean though. Sonny wears a S in thermals but a M in shirts as he is Big Boned LOL his thermals are snug but fit very well.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Huly said:


> BG wears a small in this brand too and she is 7lbs. She is long and lean though. Sonny wears a S in thermals but a M in shirts as he is Big Boned LOL his thermals are snug but fit very well.


Okay I'm glad I got the XS then. 

Ashley, we're getting another thermal too! So perfect for winter.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Okay I'm glad I got the XS then.
> 
> Ashley, we're getting another thermal too! So perfect for winter.


The Diva thermal?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Huly said:


> The Diva thermal?


Yep!! I think it will look awesome on her.

... I want a thermal.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Yep!! I think it will look awesome on her.
> 
> ... I want a thermal.


LOL LOL LOL

It will look great on her!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Toby is one good looking dude and his new shirt is perfect!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks all! He's still wearing it hours later


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Toby, Jaxx says that you look dashing in your new shirt. He is pouting cause he doesn't have a warm thermal shirt ...silly Jaxx has too many clothes to be pouting about clothes.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

This is adorable!! I need the info for "auntie Elaine" Lily is itty bitty and Raisin & Mia are 8 lbs. because they are Mexican Frenchies. Toby is such a cutie, we love him! Mia's coloring is so much like Toby. Here is a pic.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> Toby, Jaxx says that you look dashing in your new shirt. He is pouting cause he doesn't have a warm thermal shirt ...silly Jaxx has too many clothes to be pouting about clothes.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You have to get Jaxx one! Odie's wearing hers right now too.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Debby, Elaine is a member on here (username Elaina). She's awesome. Many get clothes from her. 

Amy Jo, every chi deserves one of these thermals. They are amazing. Seriously, T is still wearing his. He adores it. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Ashley, if you get another one, which one will you get? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Ashley, if you get another one, which one will you get?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I like the blue cherries, which is good because I think it may be the only boy thermal in a small that she has. 

ETA: Boo, the last one she had in a small is sold... I guess I have to wait a bit! 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> I like the blue cherries, which is good because I think it may be the only boy thermal in a small that she has.
> 
> ETA: Boo, the last one she had in a small is sold... I guess I have to wait a bit!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Aw that's the one Ode has. They can match! Haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ravioli's person (Sep 21, 2013)

Awwww he looks great! Strutting in his birthday shirt! That's the same thermal we got and ravioli and I just love it. Its super comfy fitting! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> You have to get Jaxx one! Odie's wearing hers right now too.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Krystal, what size does Odie wear? I am thinking since Ash said the small is a lil roomy for Toby, Jaxx would probably be a XS.

Going to send Elaine a MSG to see if she still has any left but figured I would see what size Odie wears first.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> Krystal, what size does Odie wear? I am thinking since Ash said the small is a lil roomy for Toby, Jaxx would probably be a XS.
> 
> Going to send Elaine a MSG to see if she still has any left but figured I would see what size Odie wears first.
> 
> ...


I would go XS for Jaxx. Toby has almost a pound on Jaxx. The small would be huge on Jaxx if it's baggy on Toby. Not to answer for Krystal, but Odie wears an XS. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> I would go XS for Jaxx. Toby has almost a pound on Jaxx. The small would be huge on Jaxx if it's baggy on Toby. Not to answer for Krystal, but Odie wears an XS.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thanks Ash!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> I would go XS for Jaxx. Toby has almost a pound on Jaxx. The small would be huge on Jaxx if it's baggy on Toby. Not to answer for Krystal, but Odie wears an XS.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Prince and Sapphire fit well in an XS in Ruff Ruff!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww. I love that 3rd pic of Toby in his new thermal ! i'm so happy he loves it , it looks great on him !! 
( and yes, I do think Minnie and Toby are very similar if not the same in measurements )


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> I would go XS for Jaxx. Toby has almost a pound on Jaxx. The small would be huge on Jaxx if it's baggy on Toby. Not to answer for Krystal, but Odie wears an XS.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Yep! She wears an XS and I'm guessing that the XS would fit Jaxx like the S fits Toby.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

** if anyone is interested in a thermal shirt , I do have XXS and XS for boys . ( no more smalls right now, but I will be getting some)
and in girls colors I have xxs, xs , S , M, and L


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> ** if anyone is interested in a thermal shirt , I do have XXS and XS for boys . ( no more smalls right now, but I will be getting some)
> and in girls colors I have xxs, xs , S , M, and L


which ones do you have???? ; )

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Btw I love Toby's new thermal! He looks great, handsome as always!! I think those rrc thermals are my favorite shirts! I just ordered mimi a new one too. 

Amy, I would go xs for jaxx, that's the size leo, lola, and mimi wear. Mojo wears a small and he's 8lbs. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> which ones do you have???? ; )
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


hey Zorana, I miss you !!!! hehe. you need more thermals ???? 
what size? I think you buy XS girls right? 
I have just pink love and rock, mrs bubbles ( its a lot prettier in person than in the pics, some of the shades are off in the pics but its a pretty pink background with multi dots)
and I may have a diva thermal in XS also


for Boys ( i'm waiting to hear back from Amy Jo cause she want one , but I just have in XS blue lambs, blue bee mine , and tan love and rock )


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

elaina said:


> ** if anyone is interested in a thermal shirt , I do have XXS and XS for boys . ( no more smalls right now, but I will be getting some)
> and in girls colors I have xxs, xs , S , M, and L


Hehe all this talking and cute chi pics with RRC thermals is making me want to get one for Lluvia lol  Elaina, which ones do you have in an xxs??


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Hehe all this talking and cute chi pics with RRC thermals is making me want to get one for Lluvia lol  Elaina, which ones do you have in an xxs??


hehe Kathy !!! I have a really good choice in XXS girls thermals. i'll message you later with the list


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

elaina said:


> hehe Kathy !!! I have a really good choice in XXS girls thermals. i'll message you later with the list


That's great!!Thank you so much Elaina!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Ashley,
i'm sorry I kinda took over your thread with whats available to others for thermals....
I guess everyone loved how Toby looked in his and your review, and i'm getting a lot of interest


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

elaina said:


> Ashley,
> i'm sorry I kinda took over your thread with whats available to others for thermals....
> I guess everyone loved how Toby looked in his and your review, and i'm getting a lot of interest


No worries! I'm glad to spread the word. I guess Toby is a good salesman!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

pupluv168 said:


> No worries! I'm glad to spread the word. I guess Toby is a good salesman!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Yes Toby is a great salesman!! Elaina, Toby should be your model hehe


----------

